# (Solved) Network Share - Samba

## FrankRizz0

Good evening all!

So I've been trying to set up a network share for a few days without any success.  I know, this is not a Gentoo specific issue, but unfortunately the irc channel for samba on freenode is being spammed at the moment with no end in site.  Therefore, the channel is dead, which means no support.  I'm hoping that someone will take pity on me and give me a hand.  My samba.conf (which I have not edited, and I understand it doesn't need to be edited for sharing a folder) can be locate here:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/xqQ5HQ4z5YmUADcNkNwD/

Any my smb.conf can be located here:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/ddH3Lvv8w9CUgnIBQn9A/

Thanks for any help guys!Last edited by FrankRizz0 on Sun Aug 05, 2018 4:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Something to clarify that you did not is when does the program fail is it at the time you start it, or later when connecting to it?  The reason that it might make a helpful difference in diagnosing the issue.  If it it the first one, then including something from the logs of services (either systemd or openrc) or else also in the /var/log/samba.log.

If it is the latter, then the type of information to provide would be varied, but a good start might be to show that those IP addresses that you have in host allow are correct, so either a interface (ifconfig or iwconfig) from the connecting client machine, or else from the host machine also tell a bit more about the folder of files you are trying to share...maybe there are some issues with permissions or disk issues as well. If the permissions are correct and the mount options are correct for the parition that you are trying to access, and you still cannot access the folder on the disk with the samba service running then that may require some more digging into kernel settings.  At the very simplest it could also be some conflicting facts between the two separate config files you included in the pastebin.

Addition [EDIT]:

One more thing even if everything (permissions, kernel conf, service conf) is all correct, then you probably still need to make the service available to users as this suggests in the wiki...

 *Quote:*   

> Now restart the server and add the users who should have access to this service. This is done though the command /usr/bin/smbpasswd with the parameter -a. 

 

----------

## FrankRizz0

Thanks for the reply LIsLinuxIsSogood

Yes, I should have given my error, I just assumed it would have been obvious with my smb.conf.  When I try to connect with pcmanfm, it asks for a user, domain and pass which is entered as user: bry2k200, domain: mydomain, and pass which I of course enter my pass (yes, I added my user through smbpassword -a bry2k200).  The error received is Failed to mount Windows share: No such file or directory in pcmanfm then it returns The specified location is not mounted.

The last entry from samba.log after I restarted it last night is:

```
[2018/08/04 15:38:03.380883,  0] ../lib/util/become_daemon.c:124(daemon_ready)

  STATUS=daemon 'smbd' finished starting up and ready to serve connections

[2018/08/04 15:38:03.401989,  0] ../lib/util/become_daemon.c:135(daemon_status)

$ for Internet Protocol Version 6 (IPv6).

```

In pcmanfm when I try to connect, I am using smb://192.168.1.***/bry2k200/Media.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

FrankRizz0,

If you're trying to set up a Samba share on e.g. a home network with only a few devices -- up to, say, fifteen -- then broadcast NetBIOS name resolution alone works fine. I'm not sure what you are trying to do, but perhaps my blog posts on Samba may be of some help: A correct method of configuring Samba for browsing SMB shares in a home network and Prevent Linux firewalls interfering with Samba commands in a home network that uses broadcast NetBIOS name resolution. In addition, you might also find the third-party multi-OS utility nbtscan -- there are versions for Windows (Command Prompt window) and Linux (including Gentoo) -- useful for SMB network scanning; I find it helpful.

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

 *Quote:*   

> No such file or directory 

 

This is suggestive of your path being incorrect to the server share.

1) Make sure you can ping the host from the client

2) Then check your smb:// path i think it may be missing the full path to the file, which includes /home of course

In other words x.x.x.x/home/user/subfolder

Hopefully that helps...

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Per seeing the other post here, I just want to add that i also dont know what it is that is being attempted.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## FrankRizz0

LIsLinuxIsSogood yes I have tried that as well, still no connection mate.  Fitzcarraldo I'm reviewing your website, thanks for the link.  With all the google searches I've done trying to configure samba I'm surprised I did not run across it.

----------

## FrankRizz0

I forgot to mention, I am using the samba server as a Network Attached Storage similar to OMV or FreeNAS and sharng the Media across 3 or 4 pooters.

----------

## FrankRizz0

Fitzcarraldo, thanks again for the link.  Unfortunately, after editing my smb.conf, I'm no longer prompted for my user and pass, it just automatically tells me Failed to mount windows share.  I have adjusted the smb.conf to meet my systems requirements, let me know what you and anyone else thinks:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/uf9LBOXZxTB6E8ppnIOr/

I did forget to mention one other thing, when I restart my samba, this is what I see:

```
# /etc/init.d/samba restart

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                         [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                               [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                               [ ok ]
```

----------

## FrankRizz0

OK so got it figured out.  I deleted all the smb.conf files, moved the default file back, renamed the file of course to smb.conf and changed the last entry to this:

```
[myshare]

   comment = Gentoo Media Share

   path = /bry2k200/Media

   valid users = bry2k200

   public = no

   writable = yes

   browseable = yes

   printable = no

   create mask = 0765

```

Restarted samba and all errors were removed.

----------

## FrankRizz0

Actually, not out of the woods just yet.  I tried to play media from it and it wouldn't start.  Any suggestions?

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

SAMBA isn't great with things like that, but  what kind of media are you trying to play?   Also you should maybe start a new post since the issue with accessing your share has been resolved and this sort of seems like a different topic, which is something like srtreaming media over Samba.

Here's my two cents:

There are many more specific software applications available for the purpose of streaming music, video etc.  over the network.  Using one of them is bound to present many possible improvements to the situation of playing files that are simply accessible via the network share.  I personally listen to music, and watch tv/movies on multiple devices in my network using a combination of MPD (for music service) and other application software like VLC or Kodi (which have builtin features for something called upnp/dlna which implements a much better streaming protocol for that kind of thing.

Meanwhile, I would be interested in knowing if you find samba to be generally seamless in its working out otherwise, since I have never really implemented that before but would consider it over NFS maybe in the future.  Thanks!

----------

## FrankRizz0

LIsLinuxIsSogood I did get it figured it, and since I already have it marked solved, I didn't update the post.  The issue was a small one, I did not have FUSE enabled in the kernel on the client side.  Although everything was working well with samba, I discovered another type of software that works just as well but is much easier to use.  SSHFS has been working flawlessly, and I definitely recommend that over samba.

----------

